# Den richtigen Cpu Kühler finden



## Jfizzel (8. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Buffed- Communitiy,

ich habe da ein anliegen wobei ihr mir vielleicht helfen könnt.
Wie ich bemerkt habe wird mein Cpu viel zu warm und schaltet sich dann teilweise ab.
Das heißt das : Mein Pc fängt an zu ruckeln wie sau.

Jetzt wollte ich mir ein neuen Cpu Kühler kaufen der einiges drauf hat ^^.
Ich weis aber nicht welcher der beste dafür ist.
Könnt ihr mir sagen welche Kühler ich mir holen soll, der aber auch leise ist aber auch sehr stark kühlt.

Daten: (bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Motherboard:
M4n68T
Asus
Socket Am3 for AMD Phenom TM II,/ Athlon TM II/ Sempron TM 100 Series Processors
Processor: AMD Phenom II Black Edition X4 965 3,4 Ghz Quad Core (socket AM3)


Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
Vielen dank schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Knallfix (8. März 2013)

Das Ding sieht doch schon riesig aus 
Lüfter und Kühlrippen schon mal entstaubt?
Oder je nachdem wie lange der schon auf der CPU sitzt, die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert?
Letzteres war bei mir mal der Grund für unerklarliche Abstürze und Aufhänger.
Paste bestand nur noch aus harten Bröckelklumpen *g


----------



## painschkes (8. März 2013)

_Der ist für dich riesig Knallfix? Dann schau mal was bei mir drin ist : Bild. :-p_

_------------__
_
_@Jfizzel__
_
_Was hast du denn für ein Budget?_

_/Edit : Und was für ein Gehäuse?_


----------



## Jfizzel (8. März 2013)

Aja bis zu 100 Euro würde ich ausgeben.
Ja aber was ich nciht verstehe ist das meine Cpu´s 1. unterschiedlich ausgelastet sind. 2. sie alleine wenn ich WOW spiele schon sehr stark ausgelastet sind.
Wollte mir halt neuen Cpu kühler holen damit ich den Cpu ein bisschen höher takten kann.

so sieht des aus wenn ich nur Wow offen habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. März 2013)

_Ist aber alles im grünen Bereich, könnte kühler sein, ist aber noch vollkommen in Ordnung._


----------



## Jfizzel (8. März 2013)

Ja aber abundzu bekomme ich fette Fps einbrüche im Spiel oder auch mal so wenn cih im Internet surfe und einen normalen Browser benutze.... dann geht die Cpus auslastung sehr hoch.
Hab gedacht das liegt an der Temperatur. Weil die adnn immer bis so 65 °C + hochgeht.


----------



## Klos1 (8. März 2013)

65° sind etwas zu hoch, aber noch nicht bedrohlich. Generell ist diese CPU aber alles andere, als kühl. Bis knapp 60° gehen die immer, wenn kein besserer Kühler verbaut ist. Was bei dir auffällt, der Kühler ist irgendwie komisch verbaut.
Ideal wäre es eigentlich, wenn der Venti von der Seite her nach hinten aus dem Gehäuse rausblasen würde, also durch den Kühlkörper durch. Bläst der bei dir nach oben durch den Kühler und hast du oben einen Lüfter? Man kann es nicht richtig erkennen. Wenn ja, sollte der idealer Weise saugend montiert sein. Du musst einfach schauen, dass du nen halbwegs vernünftigen Airlfow hast. Das bringt auch ein paar Grad. Nicht zu viel Staub und vernünftige Wärmeleitpaste machen auch was aus. Letzteres kann bei Bedarf auch erneuert werden. Auch sollte die Wärmeleitpaste vernünftig aufgetragen worden sein. Mit dem Übertakten würd ich mir bei der CPU eh überlegen. Das ist von Haus aus schon ein hochgezüchteter Hitzkopf. Viel Leistung wirst du da nicht mehr rausholen und es ist fraglich, ob es in einen vernünftigen Verhältnis zum Überhitzungsrisiko steht.


----------



## Glamdulin (10. März 2013)

wie ein Vorredner schon sagte sorge für einen vernünftigen luftstrom im gehäuse...und er hat recht so wie der kühler bei dir verbaut ist ists ziemlich sinnbefreit da er wohl warme luft von der GraKa ansaugt ;-)

Wie ich das Problem angehen würde wäre wie folgt:

1. Kabel vernünftig verlegen
2. den Kühler sinniger einbauen (und evtl neue,qualitativ hochwertige wärmeleitpaste mit auftragen) und die Lüfter usw einmal auspusten bzw aussaugen


ich habe die selbe Cpu und keine so hohen Temps das in geschlossenem gehäuse und recht heizungsnah und das bei dem guffeligen stockkühler ;-)

P.s: vielleicht auch mal den einen oder anderen gehäuselüfter einbauen wenn du solch hohen temps hast


----------



## Jelais99 (15. März 2013)

Naja und der Luftstrom sollte auch stimmen. Es wäre blödsinnig wenn man oben Frischluft hineinpustet und unten die kalte Luft hinausbefördert :-)

Aber die hohen Temperaturen können auch auftreten, wenn zu wenig oder aber auch zu viel Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen wurde bzw. diese falsch verteilt ist. Ein zu geringer Anpressdruck des Kühlers ist auch nicht gerade förderlich. Übrigens gibt AMD als Maximaltemperatur für diese CPU 62 Grad an.


----------



## Caps-lock (17. März 2013)

Wenn es dir nur auf Kühlleistung ankommt und du Platz im Gehäuse hast, kannst du es natürlich auch mit ner wartungsfreien Wasserkühlung (H60, H100 etc) versuchen.
Mit der läuft meine CPU (I7-2700K) beim normalen Arbeiten und surfen grad zwischen 22 und 29 Grad.
Da ist dann auch der Vorteil, dass die Hitze über den Radiator direkt aus dem Gehäuse gepustet wird und das Gehäuse nicht aufheizt.


----------



## Jelais99 (18. März 2013)

Der Nachteil ist leider, das andere Mainboardkomponenten wie die SpaWas nicht mehr vom Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers mitgekühlt werden.


----------



## myadictivo (24. März 2013)

ob das soviel ausmacht, bzw man es durch nen großen gehäuselüfter nicht ausgleichen kann ?
ich grübel auch schon ob ich nen anderen lüfter verbauen soll. ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, welcher der 3 lüfter (i5 boxed cpu, 3xwindforce gpu oder vom netzteil) für das bei mir im idle und ohne nebengeräusche hörbare "brummen, fiepen" zuständig ist.

beim zocken, musik hören oder wenn die glotze nebenbei läuft merk ichs ja nicht, aber wenn nur der rechner an ist ohne nebengeräusch-quellen ists schon tendenziell nervig


----------



## Jelais99 (24. März 2013)

Man kann das mit einer entsprechenden Gehäusebelüftung bzw. mit einem guten Luftstrom mit Sicherheit gut ausgleichen. Dabei gilt aber, dass viel nicht immer viel hilft :-) Am Besten unten kalte Luft hineinblasen lassen und oben warm Luft absaugen. Je größer der Lüfter desto weniger Umdrehung benötigt er, was wiederum einen leiseren Betrieb zur Folge hat.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (24. März 2013)

Naja ich würd statt den Riesen Lüftern gleich so etwas Verbauen. Spart Platz und Kühlt womöglich auch besser runter.

http://de.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001883


----------



## Jelais99 (1. April 2013)

Dann würde ich aber eher zu einem Corsair H110 oder H 90 greifen. Aber irgendwie scheinen alle Komplettsets häufig eine zu laute Pumpe zu haben. Aber dennoch bleibt dabei eine vernünftige Gehäusebelüftung unerlässlich um z.B. die umliegenden Spannungswandler etwas mitkühlen zu können.


----------



## Xidish (1. April 2013)

Bevor zu einem neuen Lüfter geraten wird, würde ich eher den Lüfter mal so bauen, wie es eigentlich üblich ist.
Denn so zieht der Lüfter (in Normalfall, außer Lüfter ist in verkehrte Richtung eingebaut) verstärkt die Wärme von der Grafikkarte an, hin zum CPU (der ja eigentlich abgekühlt werden soll und nicht gewärmt).
Dann geht quasi die doppelte Wärme hoch zum Netzteil, was ohnehin schon so warm genug wird und eh gekühlt werden muss.
Es somit also fast 3fach belastet.
Oder es gibt von oben noch ein Wärmerückstau.
Dann erzeugt nicht nur die CPU Wärme - nö - sie bekommt auch von oben und unten noch Wärme dazu.
Ob das ideal ist, mag ich bezweifeln.

Mach es am besten, wie Klos es geschrieben hat.
Lüfter so umdrehen, daß er Luft von RAM Seite ansaugt und die Wärme nach hinten hinausbefördert.


----------



## Jelais99 (1. April 2013)

In den meisten aktuellen Gehäusen wird das Netzteil unten verbaut und es bezieht die Luft nicht mehr aus dem Gehäuse sondern von außen.


----------



## echterman (1. April 2013)

ich habe derzeit das gleiche Problem wie der TE und auch mit der selben anordnung von Netzteil CPU Kühler und Grafikkarte. 
der pc frohr plötzlich bei ner runde GW2 ein. Messungen mit Prime 95 und HW Monitor/Aida64 haben ergeben das der CPU ganz leicht die 80°C knackt.


den CPU kühler kann nur auf zwei arten montiert werden da ich den selben habe. dürfte beim TE ein Arctic Freezer 7 oder ähnlicher.
entweder der Lüfter pustet nach oben oder nach unten. anders geht es leider nicht.


ich werde morgen bei mir die wärmeleitpaste erneuern, wenn das nicht hilft muss ich schaun nach nem anderen CPU Kühler.
hatte mir diese hier ausgespäht:


http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Sockel-AM2/AM3/AM3-AMD/Be-Quiet/Be-Quiet-Shadow-Rock-Pro-SR1-CPU-Kuehler::19030.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Sockel-AM2/AM3/AM3-AMD/Be-Quiet/Be-Quiet-Dark-Rock-Advanced-CPU-Cooler::16000.html

kann jemand zu diesen was sagen und ob man diese so montieren kann das die warme luft nach hinten raus gepustet wird bei einem AMD Sockel?

Mein System:

CPU: AMD FX-4170
Grafik: XFX 7870
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3
Netzteil: be Quiet 630 Watt CM
OS: Win 7 64bit


----------



## Xidish (1. April 2013)

Jelais99 schrieb:


> In den meisten aktuellen Gehäusen wird das Netzteil unten verbaut und es bezieht die Luft nicht mehr aus dem Gehäuse sondern von außen.


Nur ist in diesem Fall hier das Netzteil noch oben. 

@ echterman

Natürlich geht das auch anders.

z.B. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Quelle

oder (und so würde ich es machen)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GKWh24l5-tQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Da ist es genauso, wie ich es oben beschrieben haben (Lüfter auf der RAM-Seite saugend/blasend zur Hinterseite des PCs hinaus).


----------



## eMJay (2. April 2013)

1. Sehr wahrscheinlich habt ihr beide die Rev. 1 von dem Kühler. Der geht nur bis 90 Watt Kühlleistung. Bei. Rev. 2 geht der bis 150 Watt. Ich stand vor ca. 3 Jahren auch vor dem selben Problem. 
Der FX-4170 hat tdp von 95 Watt bzw. 125 Watt je nach Version. 
Genau so der X4 965 von Threadersteller 125 Watt. 

2. Bei AMD CPUs gibt es den extra für AMD entwickelten Frezzer 64 Pro der sieht identisch aus man kann ihn aber in alle vier Richtungen verbauen. 

Kann man alles hier nachlesen.

Die neu entwicklung von dem ist der Freezer 13 der hat eine Kühleistung von 200 Watt. 
Bei dem Kühler geht ein Intel i5 3350P (tdp 69watt)bei Prime nicht über 43°C!


----------



## echterman (2. April 2013)

@ Xidish: ja die anordnung funzt bei einem Intel Board. leider habe ich ein AMD Boad und da funktioniert es leider nur nach oben oder nach unten aufgrund der Haltenasen am Mainboard.

btt:
ich habe noch eine kleine Info: meine frau hat genau den gleichen PC wie ich was Mainboard, CPU, CPU Kühler und Anordnung der Bauteile betrifft. Bei ihr bleibt der CPU nach einer Stunde Prime95 bei 60-61°C.
der einzige Unterschied ist das ich eine HD7870 habe und sie eine HD67XX. Was allerdings nicht der Kasus Knacktus sein dürfte weil bei mir der CPU bei Prime95 nach wenigen Minuten bei 80°C ist.

Ich werde nochmal alles überprüfen in meinem Gehäuse, die Wärmeleitpste erneuern und dann schreiben was sich ergibt.


----------



## Xidish (2. April 2013)

Ja habe das  übersehen.
Doch ist die Grundplatte nicht quadratisch, sodaß man sie halt nur um 90° gedreht montieren kann und
somit sich der Kühler auch um 90° gedreht aufschrauben lässt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. 
Das ist Rev.2
K.A, wie es bei Rev.1 ausschaut ...


----------



## echterman (2. April 2013)

so hier sind meine neuen ergebnisse:

hab heute im PC gehäuse nochmal alles überprüft und einen hauch von staub entfernt. mehrfache tests mit Prime95 haben ergeben das mein CPU nicht über 47°C kommt. 
allerdings dreht der CPU Lüfter auf volle pulle. das macht das ganze erheblich laut und fürn sommer sind keine reserven vorhanden.

ich werde mir diese woche noch einen neuen CPU Kühler einbauen. diesen hier: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Sockel-AM2/AM3/AM3-AMD/Be-Quiet/Be-Quiet-Shadow-Rock-Topflow-SR1-CPU-Kuehler::19029.html

das hat folgenden grund: fast alle Tower Kühler haben bei AMD Boards den entscheidenden Nachteil das sie nur auf zwei arten montiert werden können. 
entweder pustet der Lüfter die warme luft richtung gehäuse deckel oder nach unten auf die grafikkarte. das hat den nachteil das er dadurch die schon erwärmte luft der grafikkarte zum kühlen verwendet.
oder man baut ihn andes herum ein. so pustet der lüfter die warme luft der CPU auf die Grafikkarte.

beides keine gute Lösung für gamer. also kommt der oben erwähnte be quiet kühler rein.

ich hoffe das konnte auch dem TE ein wenig helfen.

mfg da echterman


----------



## eMJay (2. April 2013)

eMJay schrieb:


> 2. Bei AMD CPUs gibt es den extra für AMD entwickelten Frezzer 64 Pro der sieht identisch aus man kann ihn aber in alle vier Richtungen verbauen.
> 
> Kann man alles hier nachlesen.



Das wäre die alternative. Lässt sich in alle Richtungen montieren auf einem AMD Board.


----------



## Mondenkynd (3. April 2013)

Vielleicht wäre es auch zusätzlich sinnvoll einen Abluft-Lüfter zu verbauen, ich sehe da hinten noch einen freien Platz.

Im Idealfall, neuer CPU-Lüfter + Lüfter im Gehäuse nachrüsten oder ein anderes Gehäuse.


----------



## Xidish (3. April 2013)

Ich selber benutze ja den

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ist geeignet für Socket 775, Socket 1156, Socket AM2, Socket 1366, Socket AM3, Socket 1155.
Bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------

